# How long do Shop Your Way points take to show up?



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Today, is day #2 that I've driven my 'Shop Your Way' account linked to my Uber Driver account. So far my Shop Your Way account says I've earned $0.00 in pts with Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> So far my Shop Your Way account says I've earned $0.00 in pts with Uber.


But what about badges? Did you earn badges?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I got mine recently, one time a day later on the weekend took three days.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber lets you go over your Go Bank card for gas, now you’ll be able to give all your earnings to Uber’s general store.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

It always seem like they take a few days at the start of a new quarter, but then they roll in daily until you max out. Sadly, my local Kmart is closing at the end of this month, and the nearest Kmart will be 30+ miles away after that, so these points are about to be useless to me.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> It always seem like they take a few days at the start of a new quarter, but then they roll in daily until you max out. Sadly, my local Kmart is closing at the end of this month, and the nearest Kmart will be 30+ miles away after that, so these points are about to be useless to me.


Why are they worthless to you. I though you can use them to buy anything on the shopyourway site and each point is worth $1 in spending power. Is that wrong?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Why are they worthless to you. I though you can use them to buy anything on the shopyourway site and each point is worth $1 in spending power. Is that wrong?


Because I don't need random crap from that website, and there isn't much at Sears that I would want or need. I've been spending those points at Kmart buying household supplies


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Because I don't need random crap from that website, and there isn't much at Sears that I would want or need. I've been spending those points at Kmart buying household supplies


I disagree, that site is like a smaller version of walmart or amazon, most basic stuff is listed on there. I thought you were going to say you can only get like 15% off, which I read someone else claim. If that's the case, then yes it sucks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Because I don't need random crap from that website, and there isn't much at Sears that I would want or need. I've been spending those points at Kmart buying household supplies


Order from Kmart.com and have the stuff shipped. Better than not using them at all.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I have two stores nearby Kmart and Sears. When $100 is maxed just order some Levi's or gifts for someone else. Tools are always going on sale, household goods at kmart. Car cleaning supplies. It's free money endless things you will buy anyway. If your car battery is old replace it before it dies. So far I have bought a gas grill, ceramic cookware, Levi's, gifts, tools, wiper blades and cleaning supplies. Free shipping on above $35 or $50 and I will max out again after 30 more rides. Probably car battery this time, think my wife's car has original battery 11 years old.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The SYW site has items from both Sears and KMart. There hasn't been a KMart within 100 miles of me for over a decade but I've gotten some of their branded items with my points using the site.


Atom guy said:


> It always seem like they take a few days at the start of a new quarter, but then they roll in daily until you max out. Sadly, my local Kmart is closing at the end of this month, and the nearest Kmart will be 30+ miles away after that, so these points are about to be useless to me.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

MHR said:


> The SYW site has items from both Sears and KMart. There hasn't been a KMart within 100 miles of me for over a decade but I've gotten some of their branded items with my points using the site.


They offer shipping


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

SYW also partners with target online. You can use points with them as well.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

What is this shop your points? Could someone give me the synopsis of the program please?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Ssgcraig

Use the search bar at the top of the forum, search shop your way, and you will find many threads about the program.

Or click here https://uberpeople.net/threads/earn-up-to-425-in-points-from-ubering.236504/


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

MHR said:


> @Ssgcraig
> 
> Use the search bar at the top of the forum, search shop your way, and you will find many threads about the program.
> 
> Or click here https://uberpeople.net/threads/earn-up-to-425-in-points-from-ubering.236504/


Thank you, perfect reply


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> What is this shop your points? Could someone give me the synopsis of the program please?


You drive. You get $2 worth of points up to $100 per 3 months for every ride you ten, rides you were going to take anyway, right? Spend that $100 on anything at Sears, Kmart and now Target. Easy, ive spent $300 with them so far. Free money, you can always find something you could use.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I just bought a freezer with lock, teenagers are eating too much. Price was originally $999, sale price $649 free shipping and $505 back in SYW points. I bought it, next day price was $539 and $105 SYW points. I called and they adjusted the price, kept the points. Arrived with a dent in it. I called and received $150 credit to keep the freezer. No wonder Sears can't make any money. However, the new SYW program sucks. Points expire every week and you get $10 for 50 weeks, but only $10 at a time.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I just bought a freezer with lock, teenagers are eating too much. Price was originally $999, sale price $649 free shipping and $505 back in SYW points. I bought it, next day price was $539 and $105 SYW points. I called and they adjusted the price, kept the points. Arrived with a dent in it. I called and received $150 credit to keep the freezer. No wonder Sears can't make any money. However, the new SYW program sucks. Points expire every week and you get $10 for 50 weeks, but only $10 at a time.


Yea, they screw you over in the fine print. They throw you crumbs of points, that expire in days, so you have to spend alot of your money to use them. (not talking about the SYW points from uber-ing).

Update on my original post: Yes, I got my points right away, the reason it showed $0 is because I accidentally created a duplicate account. It really is free money!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Yea, they screw you over in the fine print. They throw you crumbs of points, that expire in days, so you have to spend alot of your money to use them. (not talking about the SYW points from uber-ing).
> 
> Update on my original post: Yes, I got my points right away, the reason it showed $0 is because I accidentally created a duplicate account. It really is free money!


It gets worse. Because they gave me $150 as a refund for the dent, my $999 freezer became under $400 and they took all my SYW points away. First call India, transfer to USA, can't help you, escalate, I need to talk to a manager. Manager calls I explain the situation, he agreed to give me 400 points as I didn't spend $500, fair enough. Points all deposited at once into my account, but expire in a week. Hello, new tool set. #winning


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

So I am a Shop Your Way noob....can someone explain how you 'cash out' these points?

Sears is pretty much a distant memory here in these parts.... asking for a friend


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> So I am a Shop Your Way noob....can someone explain how you 'cash out' these points?
> 
> Sears is pretty much a distant memory here in these parts.... asking for a friend :smiles:


Place stuff in your cart, go to checkout, use SYW points to pay. Rinse and repeat as long as you have points.

I already got $30 worth of points in my account since linking my Uber account to my SYW account a couple of days ago. LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Oh my God, doing Shop Your Way just made me depressed.

So I can't stand my points and bought a tool kits that I figure I would resell. I went into the last remaining Sears in the area and walked in the store and it was depressing as hell. It look like one of those seasonal stores had taken over an old Toys R Us. A quarter of the store is empty, shelving units are idle everywhere and there's about three employees covering the entire store. I used to work at the mall where this store was located and I'm can remember a day when it was a vibrant pillar of the economic community.

Thanks a lot jerks.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Okay, is it me or it impossible to check out with SYW? So my purchase yesterday, after failing to do it through the normal checkout, I went through the Paypal checkout and my points were never deducted. Thats on me and Im fine with that because it was something I was buying for myself. But when I go to Checkout, I just get a spinning circle for 5 seconds then nothing.

Is this just me or is there some secret way of checking out? Can points be redeemed at the store(s) directly?

...ask for a friend


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Okay, is it me or it impossible to check out with SYW? So my purchase yesterday, after failing to do it through the normal checkout, I went through the Paypal checkout and my points were never deducted. Thats on me and Im fine with that because it was something I was buying for myself. But when I go to Checkout, I just get a spinning circle for 5 seconds then nothing.
> 
> Is this just me or is there some secret way of checking out? Can points be redeemed at the store(s) directly?
> 
> ...ask for a friend :smiles:


I never had that issue, but I checked out on sears.com. Try that site.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've been SYW member for a long time, but haven't really used it a whole lot since Harbor Freight came to town and I started to buy my tools from there. I've known that you could get helluva deals if you wanted/knew how to play the game and used all their special offers. Just never gotten into it.

Which brings this insanity... I was thinking about buying a Craftsman 3130FSC OBD2/ABS/SRS etc. reader. Without using my points I'd pay $165.61 (including tax and w/free shipping) and they'd credit me $151.53 cashback in SYW points. If I use the $90 I have in SYW points, it brings the cashback down to just $15, but the thing would still cost me only like 53 bucks.

No wonder Sears hasn't been doing so well when they give stuff out basically for free. LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Do the Uber SYW Dollars ever expire? Can I let them build up a few quarters and then spend $300 on a big ticket item or save them up all year and have $400 to spend at Christmas?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope. I think they expire at the end of each quarter.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Couple of days. If I’m not mistaken you can’t bank them for longer than 2 months or they expire. Anyone confirm ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Can I only get $100? Right now I have $102.00 and nothing has been added since February 24th. Yes I have made trips since then.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Can I only get $100? Right now I have $102.00 and nothing has been added since February 24th. Yes I have made trips since then.


Yes it caps off at $100 per quarter I think, not sure why the first quarter I also got $102. Be aware they expire, I just checked my SYW account online and all of mine expire March 31st. I tried using them Saturday evening and for some reason my account was locked. Spent 40 minutes on the phone Sunday getting my account unlocked. I'll try using them later this week.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Yes it caps off at $100 per quarter I think, not sure why the first quarter I also got $102. Be aware they expire, I just checked my SYW account online and all of mine expire March 31st. I tried using them Saturday evening and for some reason my account was locked. Spent 40 minutes on the phone Sunday getting my account unlocked. I'll try using them later this week.


Thanks, I appreciate the information.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They lowered it to $1 per trip and $20 per month, hopefully will get to the max $60 now? It's still free stuff and free shipping on $59.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

MHR said:


> View attachment 324123


That sucks, next they will cut the Verizon discount.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bummer, I have not seen that notice yet.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My table saw I bought with my points still in the box.... lol.... but it'll get some use here soon .

Oh, and I have another $40 to spend now that I checked my account. Yea free stuff.......


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Last $20, California car duster and a pound of coffee. Should do it.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 324123


I joined approximately two months ago, had just enough points to buy a craftsman mechanics tool set. I had other plans for my points and wished I knew about the program earlier. Sigh


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You can get about 15% of some cell phone plans. Until they cut it


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Really sad to see the program end this way. It was great while it lasted, and I got a lot of stuff out of it.


----------

